# Need some work?



## jonhirsh (Apr 5, 2005)

if you an experianced stage manager in toronto then read on please

Hey I have a job for all you stage managers, Lighting Designers, and Set Designers here in Toronto, there is a show I was going to work on but I could not due to overlap on a tv shoot. Which means today is your lucky day.

The show is at The Poor Alex Theatre starting

Load-in is Monday, June 6
Tech run, Tue - Wed, June 7 - 8
Preview - June 9
Opening - June 10.

And it runs for a month now I don’t know the pay scale (its a co-op putting on the production). This is all negotiable with the company so if you are experianced but want to expand your resume please email [email protected] with your info and resume tell him that you heard about the job from Jon Hirsh.

Thanks allot
Jonathan Hirsh


----------

